# Ithaca Mi rain make up day car show.



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2019)

This show was to have been held in mid May but due to a hard rain storm it was cancled, to be held on their rain date June 2nd.
I had watch the early Sunday morning new and weather report for the day. On the news was a report this area of Michigan had not had three days in a row of no rain. Also they told rain totals for different area from Saturdays rain storms and Gratiot county where Ithaca is located they had gotten 4 inches of Rain.

It is a hour and forty minute across some prime farm land and very few places showed any signs of the fields haveing been worked. There were a very few fields that had been planted and looked as if they had not been flooded out Saturday.

I am always impressed by the fire hall in this small Michigan town. Established in 1873 has to be one of the premier fire halls of farm land Michigan.












The weather vane is a fireman climbing a ladder to dowse a ember it seems also.





Kare told me to place the easel I set up to the east side of the car on the right, so for once I could get a picture of our Buicks left side at a show.






Our Neighbor to the east was a 53 Ford F100 pick up.






Our Neghbor to the west was a 1940 Chevy mild street rod. Fellow told us a intresting story about the 5 years it took to build it.
Said he saw in in a fence line 30 years ago and was able to buy it. Said the wife went with him and one of his brothers to 
retrieve the car. She said why didn't you get them to pay you to haul that thing off. A tree grown up thru thre frame infront of the fire wall pushing one side of the hood up they had to chop out to get it on the trailer. he worked on the body while searching for a suitable frame. Gave up after 4 years and built one of his own useing the old frame as a pattern.





I spent a pleasant rain free day visiting with people i had met last year at one show or another. 
One fellow was helping people out at the veterans registering table, who comfirmed the new report I had heard they got 4 inches of rain Saturday into the evening.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]I also want to mention this is the only show that honors the vets. they draw 6 names from this year a jar. Those 6 vets receive a cash award of $25.00, my name was the first drawn.[/FONT]


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2019)

As usual I have not goten any pictures of belly button cars. If you have been to a car show you know which ones they are. I did break from that a bit here as I got a lot of Mustang pictures but most were totally stock appering. In fact one with a raised hood showing the 26cid engine I told Kare if they were going to raise the hood I wonder why in the world they would not go to a quarter car wash and hose all the grease and dirt off first?
This Willies didn't have any dirt in the engine or else were.





Nice 53 Ford Vickie.









The single car at the show wearing a Canadian license plate. a very nice Mopar, I didn't relize it till thr show was breaking up and every one was leaveing. Said he was from just west of Toranto Ont.





You don't see many of these Fords at Michigan shows. Back in the day there were lots of them. Probably from the early Japanese steel years.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2019)

Another model Ford the down sized Fairlane, not seen so much at Michigans car shows.






Nice early style street rod. Can't imagain keeping those wide walls clean.












Now this is a rat rod or some thing. told Kare is a wonder why it didn't have a fifth wheel hiutch too.











A very clean Pontiac LeMans. Most get turned into GTO's.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2019)

Kare is always looking for and at early Mustangs 64 1/2, 65 and 66's. Her first car was a late yellow 65 with a 289 auto in it. 
seemed there are always several her at this show.





A rare picture of a Vette, at least it is one of the liked body styles. I was really after kare drolling over the above Mustang.





This is a really nice early Ford pick up,Henery had to be rolling over in his grave with this all white one even the running boards.





This one is more to Henerys likeing as it is Black.





I got home and styarted up loading pictures. Now why did I take this ones picture twice? Isn't because I am a fan of 65 Impalas or anything. So I say wife what is it with these picture? she said the hood prop. You commented they had written on it HOOD PROP and the owner started laughing and you were talking how yopu guys tent to label some tools for your cars and trucks.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 3, 2019)

This is a real nice GM 50's pick up there are always several at the shows. For a while the pick ups were the place to get a affordable project. But that has changed today, pick ups command the same expence to purchase as a car. You can get a bargan yet if your watchful.





A newer car some one brough a Lotus.








This another Stang 64 1/2 with a 260 V8. Loved the chrome engine bay brace, the grease not so much.





A lonely Chevy, Not sure why it was parked that far away from every one else.





Some thing about the Mopar roof line back in those days just got to me. I still love them on a Sports Fury.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

This Plymouth Satellite has that same roof line style I like so well.





When I was working a Fellow I worked with from Kentucky brought one of these Suburbans home from a trip down to see his kin. It was a nice truck but had a bad case of GM paint scale and surface rust. He took it to Maco to be painted, he was happy with the paint but real disappointed in the prep. They painted all the chrome never taped any of it off. He started searching salvage yards and finally replace all the chrome on it.






Nice little street rod. I myself am surprized just how many cars and trucks are pained red.
The color red for some reason is the most expencive color of automotive paint you can buy.





This GM pick up is for sale, looks ruff at a distance but up close it isn't so bad. 
Just scuff the clear coat that is on iot tape off some things remove the chrome and it is ready for paint. I was surprized to see the owner had put so much work in it then cleat coated it. No don't know the asking price but bet more than the day it left the dealer the first time.





A real nice Pontiac GTO. See a lot that are in stock or near stock condition. But some one who knows will check the vin number to make sure any that are tricked out are real GTO's and not a made over Tempest.





Another nicely done pick up that would have made Henery roll in the grave. I saw a lot of these in use yet as a kid. Never ever saw one with those wide white walls. but I also never saw one that wasn't black.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

See a lot of Oldmobile's at this show. Is under standable how ever as Lansing is south a bit and is home to Oldsmobile. They had a Fisher Body plant where they did the cars bodies from the fire wall back then trucked them across town for the frames and power plants at one time.
I have always liked the Cutlasses.
















A 50's GM pick up. White pick ups seems to be popular.






1966 Ford Galxie 4 dr.HT. 






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Worked on a lot of these down sized 98 Oldsmobiles. They had a very bad cold weather starting issues. 





Another nice Pontiac GTO, Maybe I didn't check the vin number.





A very beautiful street rod, I like the yellow paint a lot.





Plymouth road runner. Plymouth was a nice styled car I always thought.






1964 Ford Galxie 500 2dr. HT.





This Chevy makes it to many of the shows in this area. is a very clean well done restore and wins a lot of trophys. How ever not at this show as they do not give out trophys here.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Another nicely done Mid 50's GM pick up.





ou have to start some place. This is a very nice orginal pick up. Not sure just what the owner is going to go with it.





Here is what The Buick people are waiting for. The Riveria I believe they were marketed as personal Luxury cars.
I drove a new 1963 way back and fell in love with it.
I believe this is a Mid Michigan Riveria club.


















D AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Unsafe at any speed Ralph Nader said. But they were pretty popular cars in their day here in Michigan. With the weight of the engine over the drive wheels like a VW Bug they went thru the snow and had a good heater unlike a VW Bug.





One of the last years Pontiac GTO's. Pontiac was building and selling a lot of the Judge's 
to compete with the Road Runner.





This Mid 50's GM pick up was so nice it reached out when you were walking by and said Hey Look at me.





Another nice Old's Cutlass.





El Comino, flamed out I believe.





The beautifluy done Ford Cab over was here again this year. But it has been repaired from last years mishap.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Last year after being cut off while towing his car hauler.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2019)

Had to have been a good painter to frost and strip this street rod so well.





Tesla, the door handles on this car are so well fitted to the doors. every one was commenting on how they didn't stick out. and those who didn't know kept asking where the motor was .





A GTO rag top, Nice fellow who owned it was telling me he likes the noise. wife hates it and has ear plugs she wears under the ear muffs when they go to a show. Told me you could hear the electric fuel pump so I don't really think it could be that noisy.





Factory stock 440 Cuda.





A bit Jazzed up one.





A early drag car rat rod today. So many have a bunch of money in the paint jobs our cars have and about every one has some form of sign *DO NOT TOUCH* to help keep the paint jobs and wax jobs shine.
This guy is telling a lady with a small boy it is all right to climb in a set in the car. After that the boy couldn't under stand why he couldn't touch and set in ever car after that one.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 5, 2019)

While I liked this one with the chocolate over the bronze Kare didn't fro the very same reason.





I like this Olds pretty good but as I have said before I have always liked the Cutlass. I got to talk to the fellow about his hood pad. Our Buick needs one, don't care if it is a special one like his but I had to ask about where he goit it. Is special made.









Another nice Cutlass.





A Mercury Comet the Ford badged car would have been the Mavrick.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 5, 2019)

A real nice old Model A Ford.





Nice choice of power for this rat rod truck.









This is a Orange truck the picture just doesn't show it for some reason. Since the sun was so bright I will blame it.







Sign on this one said fat bottom 58. I guess it is a 1958 and has been tubed out so it would be a fat bottom rear end.






Last one of the ones I have up loaded of the 130 pictures I took of the 177 cars and trucks that came to this show. A nice older Ford.







They do not give out trophys here, no ones car or truck is judged by any one. 
When you sign up you recieve a car number and a second part of the number is torn off and put in a 5 gallon pail. About every half hour a few numbers are drawn for door prizes, we recieved $25.00, some recieved a resturant gift card and other prizes valued at about $25.00.

At the end of the show they draw for prizes instead of handing out trophys. Two top prizes was gift cards for $600.00 to a tire center. 
A big screen TV, a Floor Jack from a Napa Store, a 132 piece tool Craftsman tool set, a cordless drill and impact motor also Craftsman and other small things about a dozen in total.

No one left thinking they didn't get a trophy and that Mustang with all the grease and dirt displayed got a top ten and their car was way nicer.

 Al


----------

